# Chi il Bel Sogno di Doretta - La rondine



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

I have listened many great opera singers, Maria Callas, Anna Moffo, Kiri Te Kanawa and Renée Fleming singing this aria.

it's a difficult aria but I love it very much.

Thank you!


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

An aria I really love and you did it well.

If your open to some feedback please read on but if not stop here...


There were parts were your pitch was out and often on the run up to a top note and I found that the tempo was too slow (I don't know if that was due to your choice or the recording the you had available).

You need to work on your projection, not so that you can sing the notes louder but that you can sing with a strength that you can then hold back, it gives a fuller sound.

It looks like you enjoyed yourself and the music video worked for this type of aria. Some parts were truly beautiful and I hope that you continue with this.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

There is a version sang by L'uba Orgonášová which illustrates what I mean by restrained power


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

Bix said:


> There is a version sang by L'uba Orgonášová which illustrates what I mean by restrained power


Thank you very much for your advice, Bix 
My singing teacher and I are working on my pitch and projection. 
I practice almost everyday. 
I love L'uba Orgonášová's version!!!

Thank you again.


----------

